# English Lancaster bomber with rare motor type found.



## GT (Jul 2, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

Right well i've just done a bit of research, and, according to my sources, the lancaster you're looking for is the Mk.II DS767, serving as EQ-Q of 408Sqn, lost on the night of 14/15 Junuary 1944, whilst on a raid to Brunswick, in which 496 lancasters attacked, and 38, including DS767, did not return, i'm sorry i cannot help with crew names......


----------



## GT (Jul 2, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

MACR??


----------



## GT (Jul 2, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Atomic_Marten (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice info.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2005)

Interesting! I never knew they had Lancs with radials. Does anyone know why the did that?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 6, 2005)

you never knew about it 

right, the Mk.II lancaster was fitted with either Hurcules VI or XVI radial engines, oly 300 hundred were made + one prototype in a single batch ordered from Armstrong Whitworth. The first production flight was sucessfully made on 2nd september 1942. the lancasters differerd from the Mk.I only in their engines and associated plumbing, and interestingly, their propellers rotated to the left, as opposed the to right as on the Mk.I

it was done due to the fear of a lack of merlins, as obviously they were being used for many planes, however due to Packard in america building their own, the shortage never materialised, so only the one batch was made, and the pwerformance was dissapointing as she was slower, had a lower ceiling and reduced payload............

i have more pictures if you wish........


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2005)

I heard that it was tested, I didn't know they made that many or why. See Lanc, you taught me something!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 6, 2005)

:BIG:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2005)

The Mk.II is the best looking Lancaster, and my favourite Lancaster Mk.


----------



## Gemhorse (Jul 7, 2005)

Actually, the Mk.II was quite unique...From a training point of view, they were especially good in the mid-war era, as most aircrew were trained-up on Wellingtons, Stirlings and Halifaxes, which mostly had the same type of engines, making it abit easier.
There are those who felt the Mk.II's were great; - quicker off the deck, good climb to 16-17,000 ft., less exhaust glow, no glycol trouble.....they just didn't quite have the altitude of the Merlins, bombing usually from only 20,000 ft. - Also, they tended to have a swing to starboard on take-off, but that wasn't unmanageable....
All Lancaster variants were awesome....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2005)

damn right 8)


----------

